# Selling images for use on local business's website. Pricing?



## Brick (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll go ahead and apologize in advance as I'm sure there are threads on this topic out there but I'm out of the country and this is the first time I've had Internet in three days and the connection is terrible. So searching would be a terribly long experience. 

Anyway, received an email a day or two ago from a local firm who found my images on flickr and asked to use them on their website that they are building. They asked what my prices/policies are and mentioned they were not wanting to do a continued royalty fee,  just a one time purchase. I'm just a hobbist, I do photography for my enjoyment so this is new ground. Honestly I'd love to have my work out there even if I make almost nothing, but it'd be cool to make a few bucks too. 

For reference the images are just random shots of our downtown area - my city has lots of hometown pride. The images are hdr's shot with a d90 and sigma 10-20mm. 

So what I'm needing is a little advice on is what is an acceptable amount to charge is and what do you generally specify for the image (length of time the image can be displayed, resolution, etc)? Like I said, I'm not out to make a fortune. If $10 per photo is the going rate I'd be fine with that, but I don't want to sell myself short. And I also don't want to ask too much and them decide to go with someone else. 

Anyway, if anyone has some advice I'd certainly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

They know they probably have you at a disadvantage, since you are an amateur and likely have no idea concerning the market value of your images.

The money they save by using your photos, instead of a pro's or an established stock houses' photos, means they will have more money to pay for their salaries and other perks.

They will be profiting, in some measure, by using your images on their web site.

Essentially you would be providing them with stock photography.

Sell them a web only, use license. 

Non-exclusive (so you can sell the same images to other users)
Web/Mobil only (If they decide later they want to print brochures with your images in them, they have to contact you and pay an additional fee. FYI, Up to a 1/2 page image, inside a brochure that will have 5,000 copies printed would run about $600 per image.)
Web/mobil use at no larger than 400 pixels x 400 pixels, is running about $35 per image for up to 3 months of usage right now. Web/mobil use at up to 640 pixels is running $50.00 for up to 3 months.

So for 12 months use, a 400px by 400px usage would run them $140 per image.

Which explains why they want a one time purchase. They want to make as much money off of your images as possible.

Considering your "Honestly I'd love to have my work out there even if I make almost nothing, but it'd be cool to make a few bucks too", I would sell them a non-exclusive, web/mobil only, 10 year use license at $399 per image. A  savings to them of $1001 per image over the 10 year term of the license. :thumbup:


----------



## HikinMike (Jun 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> They know they probably have you at a disadvantage, since you are an amateur and likely have no idea concerning the market value of your images.
> 
> The money they save by using your photos, instead of a pro's or an established stock houses' photos, means they will have more money to pay for their salaries and other perks.
> 
> ...



I could have used that a few weeks ago, when I posted a similar question at "that other forum"....LOL. Thanks Keith, I'll have to bookmark that. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 8, 2010)

Two things off the bat. For web use make the resolution 72dpi, and no matter what price you ask they will be shocked at how expensive it is. That's the problem when dealing with amateurs, that is, businesses that don't usually buy stock images. They will expect to pay $1-$2 per image, since they hear those are the growing prices on microstock sites.

Not that this will help you much, but I looked at a couple of photographers and one charged $30 per image per year, while the other charged $650 for a 1/4 page image that would be on the main page or primary page of a small regional corporation.

Prices depend on how large the image is, where it will be used, how it will be used (banner, button, on the page) how big the company is, how unique the images are and even where the company is located. It's a complicated process, which is why there are numerous pricing software packages for sale. 

I would think about the prices I found, what KmH said, then choose a price that you feel comfortable with and that you feel is fair to both of you. Don't shortchange yourself, but don't try to make enough money on this sale to retire from either.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

